# What is Your Video Game 'Claim to Fame"?



## pokedude729 (Mar 13, 2015)

Aka What are you most proud of that you've accomplished in a video game.

Mine is Beating a 6-heart run of Skyward Sword's Hero Mode.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 13, 2015)

Almost getting Platinum in Hyperdimension Neptunia ReBirth 1. I had to give up on that 100 millions credit but I had to do a couple of playthroughs to get the others.

And completing the 'dex on Black 2


----------



## joslyn.png (Mar 13, 2015)

through the fire and flames on hard

boom


----------



## Reindeer (Mar 13, 2015)

Clearing MGS1 to 3, DMC3, and the main Halo series 100% (all difficulties cleared, all ranks obtained, and so on) without using any available in-game cheats.

I'd include MGS:TTS and DMC2 in the list but that's like saying wiping my ass is an accomplishment. Compared to other games in the series, the difficulty in those games is ridiculously easy.

I also shot all Kerotans in MGS3 on a single run. It was hell and if there's one thing I regret doing gaming-wise, it's that.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Mar 13, 2015)

Well one thing I did that I had to go through hell to do was 100% *Rayman Legends* collecting all gold/diamond trophies, saving all the teensies, unlocking all the heroes, and collecting 1,000,000 lums. Living Dead Party was absolute and utter torture to complete which is the main reason I'm using this. The only thing I haven't done is reach Lv. 11 of Awesomeness (I'm at 10). You'd have to log on every day and rank high in challenges which is just too time consuming.

A second achievement I did recently was go through the entire *Dishonored* story without being detected and without killing anyone both in the same run.

I wouldn't really call these "Claim to Fame" accomplishments, but they are really the only ones I vividly remember right now.


----------



## Tao (Mar 13, 2015)

Got the highest score in Nintendo Official Magazine for 'Super Smash Bros. Melee' (forgot the year this happened) for having the most K.O's against polygon men using Kirby. This went unbeaten.


100% completed all the main series Metal Gear games on highest difficulty. These are like the only games I've 100% completed that aren't necessarily easy to do so (I've 100% other games...But I'm not really proud of 100% in Captain Toad).


Caught all Pokemon in Red/Blue/Gold/Silver legitimately (with Mew being legitimately 'caught' from an event)


----------



## Cory (Mar 13, 2015)

Tao said:


> Got the highest score in Nintendo Official Magazine for 'Super Smash Bros. Melee' (forgot the year this happened) for having the most K.O's against polygon men using Kirby. This went unbeaten.
> 
> 
> 100% completed all the main series Metal Gear games on highest difficulty. These are like the only games I've 100% completed that aren't necessarily easy to do so (I've 100% other games...But I'm not really proud of 100% in Captain Toad).
> ...


How many polygon men?


----------



## Stalfos (Mar 13, 2015)

-Acing Zelda II: The Adventure of Link when I was like 8 years old.
-Beating A Link to the Past in one sitting without dying.
-Beating A Link to the Past without getting any upgrades (except Master Sword which is required).
-Getting all the way to the second meeting with Ridley with minimum equipment in Super Metroid.
-Killing the chainsaw guy in Resident Evil 4 using only the knife.

That's all I can think of right now.


----------



## Nuclear Bingo (Mar 13, 2015)

Beating all Mass Effect games
Beating Dead Space with the plasma cutter
Beating Halo 3 on Legendary
Getting all of the achievements in Left 4 Dead


----------



## Nerd House (Mar 13, 2015)

*100% Mega Man X/X-2/X-3 with no damage taken*


----------



## L. Lawliet (Mar 13, 2015)

Completing the pokedex and going through L4D2"s sugarmill without startling a witch


----------



## infinikitten (Mar 13, 2015)

Nothing. I just play the game. If I get achievements over the course of it, that's cool, but I don't gun for them on purpose.

Unless we're talking MMOs, in which case my achievement score in Rift was pretty damn impressive at the time. Then I switched mains and nobody wanted to run through old content with me, and since achievements were mostly character-bound, that was a big friggin hit I took :') Never again tbqh


----------



## EmmaFrost (Mar 13, 2015)

I don't have one. I'm pretty terrible at sticking games out until I beat them because I'll get a new game and be like "oooh, shiny".


----------



## RisingStar (Mar 13, 2015)

I did the 3-heart challenge in OoT3D c:

And completed the full National Dex in Pokemon White 2 and Pokemon X


----------



## Cress (Mar 13, 2015)

pokedude729 said:


> Aka What are you most proud of that you've accomplished in a video game.
> 
> Mine is Beating a 6-heart run of Skyward Sword's Hero Mode.



Beating or 100% (minus pieces of heart)?

I haven't done anything too impressive off the top of my head, but I think I'll try to do a 3 heart run in Wind Waker sometime soon.


----------



## Bon Bonne (Mar 14, 2015)

doing a no death run of Shovel Knight(shhhhhh I had to restart Tinker Knight's level twice but I DID RLY GOOD OTHERWISE)


----------



## spCrossing (Mar 14, 2015)

I didn't do that much, considering that I suck.

But I did beat the Final Boss of Mega Man X1 without taking damage, so that's something.


----------



## LaBelleFleur (Mar 14, 2015)

I 100% completed Assassin's Creed and Assassin's Creed II. I rarely complete games since I get easily distracted by shiny things. (And I suck at video games.)


----------



## Silversea (Mar 14, 2015)

Erm I really have to think about this...

I guess any of these count:

-Finishing Okami 15 times.
-Completing Ecco the Dolphin without skipping levels and with bonus objectives.
-Basically all critical on any Ultimate score in Theatrhythm feels like a challenge but I won't list them all here.
-Completing the Thunderfury, Blessed Blade of Windseeker quest in World of Warcraft.
-Completing Beetle King DS with 95% collection (it is virtually impossible to get 100% due to the mechanics)...but since this never was actually released in stores I guess I am forever alone.
-Completing National Pokedex in Diamond, Platinum, X, ORAS as well as completing Browser in all Pokemon Ranger games.

Probably some other things I have forgotten.


----------



## Brad (Mar 14, 2015)

I have the 2nd top rated guide of all time for Borderlands 2 on Steam. It was 'the' top rated for almost two years.

Proof: http://steamcommunity.com/app/49520/guides/?browsesort=toprated&browsefilter=toprated&p=1

I'm Brad on there, obviously.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Mar 14, 2015)

Silversea said:


> -Completing Ecco the Dolphin without skipping levels and with bonus objectives.



I have an Ecco the Dolphin game (3D) for my Dreamcast. It took my sister and I over 10 years to get past the first boss because we had no idea what the heck to do lol. Same thing goes for Rayman 2: The Great Escape. I could never find that last lum until recently.


----------



## pokedude729 (Mar 14, 2015)

PuffleKirby21 said:


> Beating or 100% (minus pieces of heart)?
> 
> I haven't done anything too impressive off the top of my head, but I think I'll try to do a 3 heart run in Wind Waker sometime soon.



100%. The only thing I didn't do was beating all 12 bosses in the boss rush. Getting the hylian Shield was hard enough.


----------



## Gandalf (Mar 14, 2015)

Finishing that goddamn ball and hole game in twilight princess to get the frog lure..

Rollgoal.. uuugh


----------



## Javocado (Mar 14, 2015)

Grandmaster Galaxy Daredevil Run on Super Mario Galaxy 2

Took me 40+ tries before I finally conquered it.


----------



## toxapex (Mar 14, 2015)

I beat Paper Mario: The Thousand Year Door's Pit of 100 Trials in January without using danger Mario

And uh, yeah that's it oops


----------



## Ruru (Mar 14, 2015)

The 700 hours I had logged on Pokemon x within the first 4 months of owning it.  Also filling out more then 3/4th of the national dex!


----------



## Bleeborg (Mar 15, 2015)

completing the pokedex. all 719 of em.


----------



## ThePayne22 (Mar 16, 2015)

My 100% Completion (All Pins, All Items, All Noises, Max Stats) on TWEWY.

And also my insanely high scores on Big Brain Academy, lol


----------



## oath2order (Mar 16, 2015)

100% on Rogue Soul 2. Good luck on the final boss battle.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Mar 16, 2015)

http://psnprofiles.com/trophies/5-Call-of-Duty-World-at-War/dctppenn

Grenades as far as the eye can see! Veteran Mode, World at War, never again.


----------



## Tao (Mar 16, 2015)

Cory said:


> How many polygon men?



26.

It took a while. Like I was sat for a week trying to hit 21 (because that was the high score at the time) and could only get like, 20 at the most. Then I got one lucky run where I got the 26, ran to find a camera (because you had to take a photo of the results screen as evidence) and waited around for my score to appear in Nintendo Magazine :3

It's pretty much the reason I have my love for Kirby.


It's probably been beaten by now. I didn't even know stuff like 'wave dashing' was a thing back then.


----------



## n64king (Mar 16, 2015)

Tao said:


> 26.
> 
> It took a while. Like I was sat for a week trying to hit 21 (because that was the high score at the time) and could only get like, 20 at the most. Then I got one lucky run where I got the 26, ran to find a camera (because you had to take a photo of the results screen as evidence) and waited around for my score to appear in Nintendo Magazine :3
> 
> ...



I'm guessing they didn't publish your picture? I've always wondered about people who beat "trendy" high scores from Magazines or whatever. Especially Nintendo stuff "OMG SUCH HIGH SCORE IT'S THE BEST EVER WE'VE SEEN" *20 people come by and beat it and they never have a follow up*


----------



## Tao (Mar 16, 2015)

n64king said:


> I'm guessing they didn't publish your picture? I've always wondered about people who beat "trendy" high scores from Magazines or whatever. Especially Nintendo stuff "OMG SUCH HIGH SCORE IT'S THE BEST EVER WE'VE SEEN" *20 people come by and beat it and they never have a follow up*



Nahh, they just published your name, possibly your age and the score on a scoreboard for whatever 'competition' they had going at the time.

They didn't even do the paragraph of false enthusiasm or announce there was a new high score for me, they just stealth stuck my name at the top of the scoreboard as though it had always been there...Was still pretty chuffed about it though :3




I'm kinda wondering if they still do that sort of thing these days. I doubt it considering there's online leaderboards for games now and that photoshopping is a common thing...You can't really send a photo of the screen these days without the risk that it was photoshopped.


----------



## cosmic-latte (Mar 16, 2015)

Team Fortress 2, I played that game so much and I've gotten plenty of headshots as a sniper.


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Mar 16, 2015)

I think the video game record that set off my Golden Age of Gaming is the time I beat Emerald. Sure I had a hyper-overleveled Swampert at the time, but still, seeing that Hall of Fame record along with my Pokemon for the first time was GOLD.


----------



## Earth Wolf-Howl (Mar 16, 2015)

As sad as it may be to admit; unlocking each extra level in Donkey Kong Country Returns and completing the game when I'm horrible at that genre of game.


----------



## tobi! (Mar 16, 2015)

Beat Bioshock Infinite: 1999 Mode w/o dying once.


----------



## GumCat (Mar 28, 2015)

Lol I think the thing that impressed my friends most back in the day was beating the Rock Band 2 Endless Setlist on expert


----------



## ThomasNLD (Mar 31, 2015)

I guess getting a 100% on Goldeneye and Timesplitters. I played through Goldeneye to unlock cheats a lot for my friends back in the day.

But i`ve completed so many games I`m sure there were more difficult ones. Goldeneye and Timesplitters are just games I loved playing anyways.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Mar 31, 2015)

I swept all of Giovanni's team for his gym battle in Pokemon Yellow with a level 12 bellsprout that I just used as a cut slave

it then got a promotion to mainline fighter



of course I had an actual team, but he beat them all and the last time I used the Pokemon center was in Fuchsia just before heading off to Cinnabar. also, I didn't have fly


----------



## JasonBurrows (Mar 31, 2015)

I would say doing every single Kinstone Fusion on the Legend of Zelda: The Minish Cap for me.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Mar 31, 2015)

also, later in Yellow I caught mewtwo with my last pokeball

as in a regular old pokeball


nothing in Pokemon will ever top these 2 things for me I don't think


----------



## pillow bunny (Apr 4, 2015)

I'm good at Tetris (for iPod/iPhone)!

I got the 1st place trophy in all Mario Kart Wii grand prix courses. They're all like D rank though. 

I _used_ to have a shiny Pidgey until I accidentally deleted my file. It was literally the first encounter after I got my first Pok?balls in Soul Silver.

I have all the treasures in the cave level thing in Kirby Super Star Ultra. Well actually my brother got them all when we were playing on co-op mode but still


----------

